# [kernel]supermount

## detlef

Hi all,

Beim kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 gab es unter Pseudo-File-Systems noch supermount-Support. Bei gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 nicht mehr. Muß ich patchen? Hat es einen Hintergrund, warum der supermount-Support raus ist? Wie bekomme ich das trotzdem zum Laufen?

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## Freiburg

Soweit ich es mit bekommen habe ist supermoutn tot, schau mal auf der Kernelmailingliste. Aber es ist immernoch das beste alles selber zu mountne....

----------

